# Another newbie from OKC



## 88 joe (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello All. Long time reader and I appreciate all the info from all you guys. My name is Jason, 41 years old, and from OKC. I have been smoking on a propane masterbuilt until last week when I stumbled upon a 1988 OK Joe. I got her cleaned up and one smoke down and am already hooked on stick burning. I just wanted to introduce myself and post a couple before/afters of the smoker and some shots of her maiden voyage. I look forward to soaking up all this great site has to offer!













1.JPG



__ 88 joe
__ Feb 19, 2016


















2.JPG



__ 88 joe
__ Feb 19, 2016


















3.jpg



__ 88 joe
__ Feb 19, 2016


















4.jpg



__ 88 joe
__ Feb 19, 2016


















5.jpg



__ 88 joe
__ Feb 19, 2016


















6.jpg



__ 88 joe
__ Feb 19, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

Great find on that smoker!

Looks like your putting out some good Q on it already.

Al


----------



## jayace (Feb 20, 2016)

Welcome Jason, nice looking meal on there!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 20, 2016)

To SMF glad to have you on board lot of great guys and gals here with tons of info. Nice job on smoker redo the gang here likes pictures. Take the time to read on Home page the article Initial Greeting it contains a lot of helpful info also the spyglass on the upper right hand corner of Home page is a search engine.


----------

